# comment apple tv va elle se mettre a jour



## bicus38 (22 Novembre 2010)

salut

tous est dans le titre comment apple tv 2 se met a jour ?

usb wifi ?....


----------



## Queerasfolk (22 Novembre 2010)

Tout simplement en allant dans "mise à jour" dans les menus de config.


----------



## bicus38 (22 Novembre 2010)

merci


----------



## marjomax (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Désolé de remettre ne avant ce sujet, mais j'ai un petit souci de mise à jour de mon Apple TV 2, elle est en 4.1.1.
Je vais bien dans le menu mise à jour logiciel, cela démarre le téléchargement et ensuite cela me dit "la mise à jour a échoué".....
Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois et toujours pareil !!
Comment faire ?
Merci
Eric


----------



## marjomax (22 Juin 2011)

Re,
Y'a un soucis avec les serveurs Apple ? Car j'ai essayé de restaurer et mettre à jour mon Apple Tv et cela m'a marqué à la fin du téléchargement, "fichier endomagé".
Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois et toujours pareil !!J'ai fais cette manip en usb ! Car en wifi cela ne fonctionnzis pas non plus !

Merci de votre aide
Eric


----------



## marjomax (23 Juin 2011)

J'ai changé ce jour mon Apple TV.
Celle-ci est en version 4.2.1 et j'ai le même problème, cela télécharge et n'installe pas la mise à jour.

Au secours
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Juin 2011)

Essaie de faire ta mise à jour en branchant ton ATV sur ton Mac ou PC par itunes.


----------



## marjomax (23 Juin 2011)

C'est ce que j'ai fait aussi et cela ne marche pas. Cela telecharge bien mais au moment de l'installation cela me marque "fichier endommagé lors du telechargement" !!

Je comprends pas !!


----------

